
Steve Jackson Games 2015 Stakeholders Report - thenipper
http://www.sjgames.com/general/stakeholders/
======
legitster
I like the inside view ino the business, but as someone who has become
excessively tired of Munchkin and Munchkin-like games, it worries me that
their business model is basically dependent on re-skinning the same game over
and over again.

~~~
thenipper
I agree. I don't really care for Munchkin, but it seems like it's the main
thing that works for them now.

Definitely excited for a new Car Wars though!

------
thenipper
I love how they do this every year. They don't have to but it's really
interesting to see how this company operates.

